# Trial-Bike oder Führerschein



## Mario-Trial (6. Januar 2004)

So jetzt wirds mir ganz schwer gemacht...

Also eigentlich wollte ich zum bund, dann hätte ich mir jetzt nen Bike geholt und beim Bund den Führerschein gemacht. Jetzt haben die mich T3 gemustert (wegen Zahnspange) und wahrscheinlich werd ich net eingezogen. Ich hab jetzt noch n halbes Jahr Schule und dannach muss ich mir ne Lehrstelle suchen. Da wäre nen Führerschein natürlich angebracht, andererseits will ich unbedingt nen Trialhobel.

Jetzt frag ich einfach mal die Profis, was die dazu sagen 
Bitte helft mir....


----------



## Bexder (6. Januar 2004)

lass dir die spange entfernen kauf dir nen trial bike und dannach gehste nochmal zur musterung tadaaa führerschein umsonst beim bund


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlingsi (6. Januar 2004)

Führerschein ist schon verdammt wichtig! Such Dir lieber noch nen Aushilfsjob bis die Ausbildung anfängt und dann machste einfach beides


----------



## Trialmatze (6. Januar 2004)

Ehm...Mario, bei allem Respekt...das ist nen Trialforum und keine Selbsthilfegruppe! Wir können doch net derartige Entscheidungen für dich treffen!
Mit dem Trialsport wirst du erstmal kein Geld verdienen können und demnach ist es wohl erstmal wichtiger sich darum zu kümmern. Nen Trialbike kannste dir später immer noch holen, mei jung!

Was ich aber net verstehe ist, warum man wegen Zahnspange T3 kriegt und bei Astma T2 

Matze


----------



## biketrialer (6. Januar 2004)

natürlich is das hier ne selbsthilfegruppe!  wir trialer halten doch schliesslich zusammen, aber schlingsi hat  recht such dir nen nebenjob und mach beides! 
toto


----------



## gonzo_trial (6. Januar 2004)

@Matze das habe ich mich auch gerade gefragt.


----------



## Angelo Berlin (6. Januar 2004)

Die Entscheidung hängt sehr davon ab, wies in deiner Stadt aussieht. Wenn du Alles andere auch ohne Auto erreichen kannst weil die öffentlichen Verkehrsmittel dementsprechend gut sind, oder die Stadt so klein ist, dass du alles mit dem Rad erreichen kannst, dann brauchst du nicht unbedingt sofort nen Führerschein. Ich hab meinen hier auch erst mit 20 gemacht und hab bis heute noch kein Auto zum fahren.

Fazit: Such dir ne Ausbildung in Berlin, ne kleine billige Bude und kauf dir n Trialesel.

Übrigens wird ja auch ne Ausbildung vergütet, d.h. wenn du noch bei deinen eltern wohnst, wirst du einen großen Teil davon zur freien Verfügung haben:

Mal angenommen du hast mtl. 400 Euro zur Verfügung.
Wenn du dich nicht allzu dumm anstellst, dann kostet dich Klasse B 1200 Euro. D.h. Die kosten wären in 3 Monaten drin. Wenn du erst mal in Ruhe die Theorie absitzt und dann mit der Praxis beginnst, dann brauchst du auch gute 4 Monate für den FS.
Also finanziert sich dein FS eigentlich schon von selbst. Zwischen der Schule und deiner Ausbildung kannst dir ja fürn paar Wochen nen Job suchen bei dem auch noch mal gut Kohle reinkommt und schon hast du beides.


----------



## gonzo_trial (6. Januar 2004)

400Euro/Monat Lehrlingsgehalt, davon dann ca. 100/Monat abgeben an die Eltern bzw. nochmehr falls man ne eigene Bude hat. Bleiben schonmal noch 300Euro dann muß man wenn man Öffentliche Verkehrsmittel benutzt auch diese bezahlen und das können schnell 50-100Euro im Monat sein. Dann wird die Rechnung scon etwas knapper oder?

Dumm anstellen darf man sich wirklich nicht beim Führerschein machen! Ich kenne jemanden der hat fast 1,5Jahre gebraucht bis er den Führerschein hatte und nach 14Tagen war er schonwieder weg...

Ich denke Führerschein ist wichtiger!!! Bei mir in der Ausbildung war es so das ich jeden Tag ca. 30-40km weit weg mußte. Züge fuhren und dann halt noch ein paar Kilometer zu Fuß oder mitm Fahrrad was sehr schön ist im tiefsten winter um 4.30Uhr früh 
Dann gab es da auch immer Probleme das die Züge erst so Spät anfangen zu fahren das man garnicht vernünftig 5.30Uhr zur Frühschicht erscheinen konnte und demnach immer Länger machen mußte um die 8 Stunden abzusitzen und dann am Schluß noch das glück zu haben sich einen Abzuhetzen den Zug zu schaffen oder noch ne Stunde am Bahnhof abzu*******n!

Ronny


----------



## mrt (6. Januar 2004)

mach Deinen Führerschein und kauf Dir das Bike einfach später.
Beim Bund kann man sowieso keinen Führerschein machen wenn man noch keinen hat. Das war vor Jahren einmal so aber die Zeiten haben sich geändert (aus Kostengründen).

MRT.


----------



## interlock (6. Januar 2004)

scheiß auf den lappen! hab mit 26 immernochkeinen. habs auch nie bereut. man kommt auch überal mit öffendlichen v-mitteln hinn.
außerdem bedenke das der lappen nicht alles ist. dan kommt ein auto und mit dem auto 100e von euro sprittgeld und versicherung.
ne da investiere ich lieber in meine hobbys.

aber da hat jeder eine eigene meinung.


----------



## KAMIkazerider (6. Januar 2004)

ich hatte mich für das trialbike entscheiden, dar meine stadt relativ klein ist....ausserdem war ich etwas zu geizig für nen lappen den ich 3 mal im jahr brauche...den rest der stadt kann ich problemlos mit dem bike erreichen.
und die verkersanbindung ist auch super.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bwana (6. Januar 2004)

mein trainer is 35, hat zwar nen führerschein aber kein auto, und wenn er mal eins braucht leiht er sich eins! 
aber, an deiner stelle würd ich auch erstmal nen führerschein machen.


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (6. Januar 2004)

beim Bund kann man nur Führerschein umsonst machen, wenn man irgendwas im Berufsleben mit Autos zu tun hat, dachte ich.

Aber mach erst ma Führerschein, dann kannste immernoch trialbike kaufen.


----------



## biketrialer (6. Januar 2004)

beim bund sparen se auch alles kurz und klein wie überall auch, füherschein und sportfördergruppe kannste mittlerweile als wehrpflichtiger abhacken.....da haste nur noch chancen als zeitsoldat oder so....
toto


----------



## gonzo_trial (6. Januar 2004)

Naja wenn man schon Bund machen will dann sollte man schon mind. 4 Jahr machen also hauptsache sofort länger verpflichten damit der Lohn stimmt...


----------



## frufoor (6. Januar 2004)

Also das mit dem PKW-Führerschein kannste du abhaken.
Zumindest während des Wehrdienstes, außer die schlagen dich für Fahrdienste vor weil du für nichts anderes geignet bist....
Mir haben sie gesagt, ich kann entweder LKW, PKW oder Panzer dort fahren, soll sagen was mir lieber wäre.....
Bin T3 aufgrund von Akne gemustert worden, zählt dort als Hautkrankheit und somit bin ich nur bedingt einsatzfähig.....

Also versuch doch so was zu drehen.... 

Ne im Ernst, warte mit dem Bike, mach ne Ausbildung, leg Geld zur Seite für nen Führerschein, mach den (was man hat, hat man) und dann holst dir dein Bike.....


----------



## gonzo_trial (6. Januar 2004)

Also ich frage mich echt was heutzutage bei der Musterung abgeht... Aber naja was solls trotz T2 werde ich eh nicht machen/machen müssen ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialmatze (6. Januar 2004)

@ Ronny

Wenn T50 geben würde, dann würde ich dich T50 Mustern  Mit deinen 2m und nen paar zerquetschten biste doch voll ungeeignet. Du passt in keinen Panzer, in keine Flufleu und in kein U-Boot oder gar Kampfschiffkoje . 
Höchstens als Schutzschild könnte man dich einsetzen... Im Schützengraben würdest du auch immer rausgucken...du hast es schon schwer 

Matze


----------



## gonzo_trial (6. Januar 2004)

Öhm Matze, die haben mir aber angeboten Panzer zu fahren! Gensuso hätte ich gut Funker machen können wegen meine guten Ohren oder halt was Mathematisches irgendwas wo man berechnen muß wie das Schussgerät stehen muß damit es da und dort Trifft... das währe glaube schon goil...


----------



## Mario-Trial (6. Januar 2004)

also ich trage zur Zeit Zeitungen aus (90 - 100/monat inkl. Taschengeld) und ich habs abi vor mir! Da is nix mit Nebenjob und schon gar keinen der soviel Geld bringt (Verhältnis Zeit - Geld). Den Führerschein bekommste hier im Osten schon (wenn man sich nich allzublöd anstellt - und so schätze ich mich eigentlich nich ein) für 800. Und erstma ne Lehrstelle finden is auch nich so einfach. Öffentliche Verkehrsmittel sieht aufm Dorf schlecht aus (ich muss mitm Rad zum Bahnhof gurken und dort fährt aller ner stunde nen zug 5-0 Uhr). 

@ Matze
Ich will ja nicht, dass ihr die Entscheidung für mich trefft, sondern ich suche Pro/Contra argumente bzw. andere Ideen, die mich evtl. weiter bringen. Die Entscheidung werd ich nach Abwägung natürlich selber treffen, aber mir fallen auch nicht alle Argumente ein!

Zum Thema Bund:
Ich hätte mich 4 Jahre verpflichten lassen und da hätte man schon reichlich kohle verdient, womit die Realiesierung des Führerscheins kein Problem gewesen wäre! Hätte, wäre, wenn... nützt alles nix!

Naja ich werd mich wahrscheinlich fürn Führerschein entscheiden. Bekomme jetzt von jemanden nen normalen Alurahmen, da werd ich erstma Parts besorgen und nach der Schule jobben gehen und mir dann nen Bike kaufen. Anfangen zu Bewerben muss ich mich nach der Zeugnisausgabe und von daher ist es sinnvoller wenn ich erst die Fleppen mache. Naja bissl Zeit zum Überlegen hab ich noch, da ich die Kohle im Februar bekomme.


----------



## gonzo_trial (6. Januar 2004)

Wenn du T3 gemustert bist kannst du wenn du möchtest trotzdem zum Bund !!!


----------



## Mario-Trial (6. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von gonzo_trial _
> *Wenn du T3 gemustert bist kannst du wenn du möchtest trotzdem zum Bund !!! *



Ich kann mich nich verpflichten lassen, nur T1 & T2. Man kann sich einziehen lassen wenn man will, aber das bringt mir herzlich wenig, weil man da kaum was verdient. Da kann ich, wenn ich keine Lehrstelle finde, auch jobben gehen.


----------



## gonzo_trial (6. Januar 2004)

Hmm nagut das es mit längerverpflichten bei T3 nichts wird wußte ich nicht... dann ist es ja schwachsinn


----------



## Mario-Trial (6. Januar 2004)

tja die vom bund versteht sowieso keiner. Ich hab 1,6 im EUF, der hat zu mir gesagt, dass das weit überm erwartungsbild von abiturienten ist (3,2; Scale 1-7), und hat mich für EDV und Stabsdienst eingetragen. Wofür brauch man da T1 oder T2?? und außerdem T3 wegen Zahnspange?? Die sind doch total bescheuert!! Naja Deutschland, was erwartet man auch in Sachen Politik und Gesetze!


----------



## frufoor (6. Januar 2004)

Also is ja nun zwar mehr oder weniger Off Topic aber egal.
Wenn du wirklich hin willst geh mal zu deinem Wehrdienstberater und rede mal mit dem.
Ich war da ca . 1 Jahr vor meiner Musterung dort, als ich dem erzählt hab, daß ich Mittlere Reife und ne Ausbildung im Bereich Informatik hab, saß er fast auf Knien vor mir und meinte ob ich nicht zum Bund kommen wolle....
Naja warum war ich wohl bei nem Beratungsgespräch, so ein Vogel...  
Gut da stand das mit T3 noch nicht fest, aber Akne hatte ich da auch schon, und den hat das nicht interessiert, ...
Also erkundige dich da mal genau, wenn du echt hinwillst.....


----------



## gonzo_trial (6. Januar 2004)

Jaja die lustigen Musterungstests. Mir hamse auch gesagt das ich überm durchschnitt der Abiturienten liege aber bei der komischen Psychotante habe ich glaube das richtige hingeschrieben vonwegen ob ich ins Ausland will...  Mir solls recht sein denn selbst wenn ich mich für 4Jahre verpflichte bekomme ich nicht mehr Geld ... bzw. hätte es andere Verluste weil meine Zukunft anderst geplant ist


----------



## misanthropia (6. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von frufoor _
> *Mir haben sie gesagt, ich kann entweder LKW, PKW oder Panzer dort fahren, soll sagen was mir lieber wäre.....
> *




da hätt ich auch den Panzer genommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gonzo_trial (6. Januar 2004)

Ich hab da letztens was im TV gesehen und fand das schon faszinierend


----------



## derfuss (6. Januar 2004)

schmal denken, breit fahren...


----------



## konrad (6. Januar 2004)

hö,hö,panzer fahrn,panzer fahrn


----------



## gonzo_trial (7. Januar 2004)

Wenn ich mich freiwillig beim bund für 12Jahre freiggebe, kann ich mir dnn aussuchen wo ich hinkomme!?  Ich will Panzerfahrer werden


----------



## Cryo-Cube (7. Januar 2004)

Also was ich von Bekannten gehört hab ist panzerfahren kein zuckerschlecken.
Eng, stickig, unbequem, sau warm  und die Panzer sind das erste was die übers Feld schicken.


----------



## Trialmatze (7. Januar 2004)

@ Konrad 

  

@ Ronny 

auch wenn die dir das Panzerfahren anbieten würden...du wärst zu groß, was du schon beim Einsteigen merken würdest...


----------



## gonzo_trial (7. Januar 2004)

Eben nicht... die haben gesagt ich bin nicht zu groß... da gibts anscheinend erst ab 2metern probleme oderso


----------

